# Furry Propaganda on Parade!



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

*FA: United *is looking for artists!

We're accepting _World War II_ propaganda-style posters to advertise our con. We've decided to take convention advertising and crank it up a notch. If we're going to advertise our (BEST EVAAAR!) con, we're going to go all the way! We ride like dat.

Propaganda will be used to advertise for the convention. And your awesomeness.

_One submitter will be chosen at random to receive free Uber-level Membership to FA: United as well full re-imbursement for hotel roomrates (king/double only -- no sneaking in suites!)._

When you ride with FA, you ride with Fender!


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Propoganda on Parade!*

Fender Wants YOU!

[size=x-small]To come to FA: United [/size]

I'm a lame pro photographer... I'll leave the artsy stuff to the artist.


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Propoganda on Parade!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> _One submitter will be chosen at random to receive free Uber-level Membership to FA: United as well full re-imbursement for hotel roomrates (king/double only -- no sneaking in suites!)._
> 
> When you ride with FA, you ride with Fender!



Now that's a sexy prize if ever I have heard of one.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Propoganda on Parade!*



			
				Damaratus said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey you guys need a staff photographer?
I'd go for a free ticket/hotel room and waive my regular fees for such an event..:lol:


----------



## K47 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey cool, I didn't know you guys had a con! Man that would be cool to go to. So what's the timeframe for the entries?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

K177Y_K47 said:
			
		

> Hey cool, I didn't know you guys had a con! Man that would be cool to go to. So what's the timeframe for the entries?


Now until next year. =)


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Propoganda on Parade!*



			
				TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> Hey you guys need a staff photographer?
> I'd go for a free ticket/hotel room and waive my regular fees for such an event..:lol:


Yeah, we can use one or two. =) I'm offering the primary rights to Kryphos though, no offense... he's my homedragon.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: Furry Propoganda on Parade!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> TheLostWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries... Hell I don't even know if I can make it yet.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd be willing to make a poster, but I know I can't make it to the con even if you gave me the free membership. Would an alternate/roughly equal value prize be made available to people in my situation?


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat. No mode of transportation at all.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 25, 2006)

^Maybe the prize can be airfare...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> ^Maybe the prize can be airfare...


Uhm, I could consider that... but airfare can become insanely expensive REALLY fast.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Oct 25, 2006)

I might give this a try, since I do happen to have an interest in the Second World War.

Oh, and I might go to FA: United next year, but I won't know for sure.


----------



## Growly (Oct 25, 2006)

So one person will win the contest, but one randomly picked person actually wins a prize?  *confused*


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 26, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> So one person will win the contest, but one randomly picked person actually wins a prize?  *confused*


*nods* The winner will be picked at total random. =)


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 26, 2006)

that seems mildly odd how the contest winner and the rpize winner will be different -scratches head- lol whatever since I am a broke art student living in Savannah so I wouldn't be able to go either. Only cons I can ever hit are in Atlanta


----------



## Foxxie_Angel (Oct 26, 2006)

I live in Ireland

'nuff said =p


----------



## manderina (Oct 26, 2006)

Dragoneer: What dimensions for the posters would you prefer us to use?


----------



## Evol (Oct 27, 2006)

IIII BE ON IT ALL NIGHT MAN I BE ON IT ALL DAY
STRAIGHT UP PIMP IF YOU WANT ME YOU CAN FIND ME doing posters for this contest
<3


----------



## decaf (Nov 3, 2006)

aw hell yeah!!

due date?


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't go to the con but I would accept Uber-level Membership to FA and a Moderator Status on the forum.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2006)

What kinda of WW2 Probagana, like the old We want you signs or such. 

Also what characters are supposed to be in it?

What text is the sign supposed to have?

Little more details please.


----------



## verix (Nov 16, 2006)

~doin it~

THIS IS FILLER BECAUSE MY MESSAGE IS APPARENTLY TOO SHORT >:E


----------



## decaf (Nov 21, 2006)

not exactly WWII _or_ propaganda..

but i thought it fits :shock:

WE CAN DO IT!


ps sorry for the crappy font but it was done on oekaki

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/292095/


----------



## Charrio (Nov 21, 2006)

I think i get ya, like support marshal posters.


----------



## GHDA (Nov 28, 2006)

too soon, man, too soon


----------



## Wyrwulf (Dec 17, 2006)

Based on a slightly more obscure and unintentionally hilarious series of WW2 posters.

Also, I DO have a poster-sized version, the attached image is just for viewing.


----------



## qwaychou (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm working on my submission. Is there a due date yet??
thsi may take me a while...


----------



## silvermane (Mar 10, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *FA: United *is looking for artists!
> 
> We're accepting _World War II_ propaganda-style posters to advertise our con. We've decided to take convention advertising and crank it up a notch. If we're going to advertise our (BEST EVAAAR!) con, we're going to go all the way! We ride like dat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 17, 2007)

The deadline is up until the convention, where we'll pass out our propaganda posters at the con. =) And there's no real restrictions, so long as it's PG-13.


----------



## Triggs (Apr 6, 2007)

WWII style, ne? I thikn I can manage something like that. Concern: all the prop that I see from then is explosive, gun toting Americans and SS trooper Germans... That whate you're looking for or should I stick to more convention-al stuffs?


----------



## azuredoragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm... might be interested in doing this but what is this 'con' for FA-united? I apologize I just recently started getting on the forums T-T


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 9, 2007)

azuredoragon said:
			
		

> Hmm... might be interested in doing this but what is this 'con' for FA-united? I apologize I just recently started getting on the forums T-T



FA: United is the official convention of FurAffinity, to be held...uh...sometime this year, somewhere in New Jersey.  Look around related threads for more specific info.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 19, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen to that and i would so go for that shit damaratus it makes me feel horny XD


----------

